# horse chat room



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi there any body no much about horses


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mandak86 said:


> hi there any body no much about horses


depends what you want to know lol

welcome to the forum and fire those questions


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

how do i tell if she can foal


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why do you want to put her in foal??sounds like she has only just got in condition...its a very expensive thing to do,a lot of people also dont go in for tb`s now,cobs are a lot more popular.


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

If you want to know if shes fit/healthy enough and able to foal, your best off consulting your vet.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Please, please think carefully about this. If you don't even know how to tell if she's "ready" then you aren't experienced enough to be thinking of putting your horse in foal. And don't forget there are literally thousands of unwanted horses ending up in slaughter-houses because of people needlessly breeding for the sake of breeding.

Unless you are thinking of breeding because your horse has fantastic lines/temperament, or you have every intention (and capability) of keeping the foal yourself for the rest of its natural life, then I would beg, absolutely beg you to reconsider this.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Hope you enjoy your stay! What do you want to know?
Ask away...


----------

